# Price for Raw image?



## soul.glo (Feb 18, 2009)

Finally getting into some paid work, but I'm wondering what to charge people for my hi res images.  Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.  I honestly have no idea where to start.

Thanks!
Jared


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 18, 2009)

Selling high res images does not mean that you have to give RAW files.

Most photographers will tell you not to give up your RAW files unless it's for a specific purpose, like passing them to a designer/artist for processing.  If it's just a public client, they probably wouldn't know what to do with a RAW file anyway.

Just give them the full resolution JPEG that you have processed and/or edited.

As for how much to charge; the basic rule of thumb is to charge enough to make up for the loss of print sales that you might have made.


----------



## visualpoetry (Feb 19, 2009)

Well said, Big Mike.

I never give out my RAW files - only high resolution JPEGs. 
My profits arent generated from print sales, in most instances. With that being said, I charge $35-$45/file or $300-$400 for all of them. 

Now, when I sell digital files I have them sign an agreement and make sure they fully understand that they are not allowed to edit, crop or do anything to alter the image(s). Then, I explain that if they decide to get large enlargements (11x14 and larger) that I would recommend they have them done through me so I can ensure a professional quality. Because we all know if someone takes a file and gives it to Target to print (on high glossy paper) it looks like poo. Small prints are do-able.

But thats just me. Like Mike said, make sure you charge to make up the difference from the lost print sales.


----------



## Sarah23 (Feb 19, 2009)

Yeah, dont give out Raw unless its for something like what Mike said.

I have the option for my clients to buy hi-rs jpegs if they like. They are $150 each after a $800 print order, and the file must be of one of the images they have ordered as a print. I dont seel a whole CD of files at a cheaper rate. I dont like selling them so I make it worth my time. This past session I sold 3 files because that comes with my largest package...while I still hate it, the sale was $2300 so I got over it.


----------

